# Que significa la G en un display?



## sabio (Nov 24, 2005)

Vean la imagen adjunta, que significa la "G"???


----------



## MaMu (Nov 24, 2005)

G = Gate. Lo conectas según el tipo de display, si es Gate tipo A, o Gate tipo K, es decir Anodo (A) y K (Cátodo).

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Nov 25, 2005)

sabio dijo:
			
		

> Vean la imagen adjunta, que significa la "G"???



Como dijo Mamu, es la gate.

Suele ser el comando 'general'.  Si es Catodo comun, entonces,  tendrás que conectarlo a GND  y en los pines numerados ir una tensión positiva para encenderlos.

Si es Anodo comun, lo deberás conectar a un nivel logico alto y en los pines numerados deberás irlos poniendo a GND para que se enciendan.

Fijate que no dije nada de la tensión, es que al ser un led, si quieres lo alimentas con 20 V o con 5.  El tema es limitarles la corriente (con una resistencia) para que no se quemen y puedan estar en zona normal de operación...


----------

